# Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*PRE-REGISTRATION CLOSED*
















It’s that time again, time to have an affair that won’t get you in trouble with the wife.
Last year’s event at Whisker’s Pub brought in a great group of high-
quality cars, received tons of positive feedback, and ran over by 2
hours (and overfilled the parking lot). We gave out shirts, decals,
fake moustaches, nachos and an air tank trophy. The number of cars on
air in the US has boomed since last year, and what better way to
celebrate this group than a meeting of the minds over good food,
moustaches, and of course airride.
*($15)*, each registered attendee will receive a package with event t-shirt
(last year was a well-received tuxedo shirt with switchbox in the pocket), event decal, fake moustache, voting ticket, and piping hot *nachos*. We will be
giving out a trophy for our choice, as well as the people’s choice
that will be decided by registrants. *Just send us an email with your contact information, shirt size, and car info to get on the list.*

If you are interested in becoming part of this event (sponsors and/or attendees), or have any questions, please contact us at *[email protected]* . Hope to see you there.
The AA Staff.
[email protected] 

sponsors:
StanceDesign
Snapriot
nunzo.inc
royalairs
OpenRoadTuning
Bagyard
eurGhetto
AirbySanti
mason-tech
weakstyles
AirLiftCompany
registered (with sizes, if you don't see them here, im me):
1. me - L - paid
2. andrew ritter - L+L - paid
3. shawn walsh - XXL - paid
4. chris kennedy - XXL - paid
5. jeff werley - XL - paid
6. brian rotondo - L - paid
7 justin griffin - M - paid
8 josh smith - L - paid
9 anthony burgos - S - paid
10 David Carrasquillo - ***L (censored for the kiddies) - paid
11 matt scott - M - paid
12 *chris furtak - *
13 aj pena - L - paid
14 matt brushwood - XXL - paid
15 Zlatko Dizdarevic - L
16 Drew Dorbritz - L - paid
17 kyle miller - XL - paid
18,19 Erik Grigoriev+1 - M,XL - paid
20 Andreas @ bagyard - XL - paid
21 Santiago Ceballos - L - paid
22 matt harms - XL - paid
23 zack bell - M - paid
*24 pat mccullough - M*
25,26 adam collins +1 - L, L - paid
27 rune jakobsen - L
28 tim paterra - L - paid
29 dan crosley - XXXL - paid
30 jon hanna - XL - paid
31 matt harms - XL - paid
32 Ashley Betchar - M - paid
33 Kyle Gerrish - M - paid
34 Dan Berenson - L - paid
35 Joe Adams - XL - paid
36 Boomer Murzyn - M - paid
37 Steven Mullins - S - paid
*38 Justin Shank - M*
39 Mike Mullins - M - paid
40 Jon Stairs - M - paid
41 Marcos Macias - L - paid
42 Jakob Dzik - L - paid
43 Dustin Drummey - M
44 Dale Acevedo - S - paid
45 John Ramirez - M - paid
46 Brett Monje - XXL - paid
47 Tom Poole - L - paid
48 Kyle Rosa - XL - paid
*49,50 James Hinrichs +1 - M+M*
51 ***** mystery guy - XL - paid
52 Carlton Breiner - L - paid
53,54 Ian Kosiek+1 - M+M - paid
55 Dustin Drummey - M - paid
*56 Thomas Caputa - L*
57 Wyman Washington - L - paid
58 Jamie Otfinoski - S - paid
59 Chris Davis - NEED SIZE - paid
60 Andrew Anderson - M - paid
61 Secret Anthony - XL - paid
62 Anthony Gulino - S - Paid
63 Saarang Desai - M - paid
64 Lou - L - paid
65,66 Dominic Sonesen+1 - S+M - paid
67 john hackney - 2xl - paid
*68 mark - girl's extra small*
69 Dan Barone - L - paid
70 gregory scigliano - M - paid
71 eric scigliano - S - paid
72 Casey Krause - M - paid
73,74 dan blewitt+1 - XXL, L - paid
74 Greg Dassing - XL - paid
76 Eric Ayala - S - paid
77 Ryan Miller - M - paid
78 Casey Raynes - xxl - paid
79 Nick Brown - L - paid
*80 Michael Truex - L*
81 Sean Landregan - L - paid
82,83 Paula Landregan-Zeman +1 - M,L - paid
84 Aaron Ok - S - paid
85 Travis Vanausdal - XL - paid
*86 Giovanni Hyman - L*
87 Chris Hirsch - M - paid
88 Andrew Marsteller - L - paid
-----
89. tim egan - XL+S - paid
90. jon timmermans - XL - paid
91. Paige Blazejowski - NEED SIZE - paid
92. dylan barbone - NEED SIZE - paid
93. ramon carillo - NEED SIZE - paid
94. chris sokos - xl - paid
_Modified by nunzo. at 2:24 PM 9-2-2009_

_Modified by nunzo. at 2:30 PM 9-2-2009_

_Modified by nunzo. at 2:52 PM 9-2-2009_

_Modified by nunzo. at 10:09 AM 9-4-2009_

_Modified by nunzo. at 12:41 PM 9-5-2009_

_Modified by nunzo. at 7:52 PM 9-11-2009_


_Modified by nunzo. at 6:10 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i am defiantly IN


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

assuming my car is finished by h20 i'd be down for this


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

in as well


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

watched!


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

IN! Can't wait...


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (SweetandLow)*

In like Flynn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Synclo)*

in for this year. I was riding shot gun last year.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (nunzo.)*

In, again.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

We are having fun planning the second year of this event.








I will be there.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'll be there.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

I'll be there spectating http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_We are having fun planning the second year of this event.










Indeed we are. I think this year is gonna be a blast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (nunzo.)*

in!


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (psi glx)*

In, I was waiting for this!


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_I'll be there spectating http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (zrobb3)*

Will come see what all the fuss is about


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI451)*

count me in


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

i'm so stoked! E-Mail Sent! can't Wait!!!!!


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_In, I was waiting for this!

Your not the only one, Email sent


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hopefully in, assuming I get another car...


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

IN.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Cant wait... 
Getting things figured out


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

count me in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Damn... I wish I could make it to H20... I'm sure this is gonna be a good time.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

I hope there is decals made like that graphic above cuz that is awesome.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_I hope there is decals made like that graphic above cuz that is awesome.










i would put that on my car. no doubt.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_Hopefully in, assuming I get another car...


??


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

dope boy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

Def in for this...one of my main reasons for going to H20


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_Hopefully in, assuming I get another car...

good luck with that, bro


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*

where abouts is Whisker’s Pub of all the times ive been to h20 if never been there


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (TNKD)*

will be spectating again.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

time to stop shaving. . . this ought to be interesting


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
cant wait








http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/halfstar.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

I won't be there, but my car might.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I won't be there, but my car might.









thats cuz my friend tyler is buying it?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_thats cuz my friend tyler is buying it?









If he really wants it, he better buy it soon. I want it gone and I'm gonna sell it locally if need be.


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

great response so far, almost 20 registered in the first day









if you're interested and havent sent an email, shoot one over.
to answer some questions:
this registration is for 1 packet. you can bring people with you, but they dont get a shirt. if they want one, they can pre-register or buy one that saturday at the gtg.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (nunzo.)*

just sent my over


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

I'll be there, and hopefully i'll be riding low


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so there will be shirts available for sale for those of us who are not taking part in the gtg, but will still be there spectating? because if that symbol from the op is the shirt, then i definitely want one haha.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

can you guys have some x-smalls tees made... i'm tiny lol.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

We ran out of shirts last year








Should have plenty this year!


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_I'll be there


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'll be there. Good work everybody. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

are you guys going to have a competition for the crappiest mustache? because ill be a runner in that


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I'm in.
Stay Classy..


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_i'm in and i think bagyard will be making a stateside appearance









Awesome!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

registered. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_ i think bagyard will be making a stateside appearance









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

if the car is back together, which it better be because its my daily, i will be in attendance.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_if the car is back together, which it better be because its my daily, i will be in attendance.


no "douche bag" stickers allowed


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Tek just come anyways car or not douche


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Registereddddd


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I won't be there

Lame


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_
Lame

Go finish your car.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

odds n ends my man... odds and ends.


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Oh I'll be there!!!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ill be there in spirit


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

DAMN, 26sep.
The messed up part is that I`m coming over 1 week later. 3week florida roadtrip.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I told you when to schedule your damn trip dude.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

sadly i wont have a car on bags, but i will be there, its too much fun to miss


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

Hey guys for those of us that missed this last year, can you elaborate what exactly goes on / what to expect.
Either way ill be their


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I told you when to schedule your damn trip dude. 

I`m traveling with 3 other *******s, So my vote didnt count.
Hook me up with a shirt shawn...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Register for it and pay and I will collect your gift and ship it to you


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SweetandLow* »_Hey guys for those of us that missed this last year, can you elaborate what exactly goes on / what to expect.
Either way ill be their










Lots of hot air and air ride douches. With their bad suspension and horrible ride height. Hanging out with real and fake mustaches. . . 
This year we are adding participant judging and some other things in the works. 








Plenty of cameras will be there.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Register for it and pay and I will collect your gift and ship it to you









DONE!
I better get LONGEST DISTANCE.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

tell Bagyard to bring some of their cars with them


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

I'll be there with some fun toys on air


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *royalaird* »_I'll be there with some fun toys on air










i hope one of them is a moped.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (defrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *defrost* »_
i hope one of them is a moped.

or a radioflyer


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (michaelmark5)*

Goodtimes last year, see you guys again this year







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't think I saw one photo you took from last year?


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

he;s like a ninja


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I don't think I saw one photo you took from last year?

yeah last year I was lazy with the camera, and I think it was getting dark as I was without my tripod. Let me see if I have any in my photobucket account...


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*

DAAAAAAMN, I really wish I could be there, how `bout we make them move H20 7days?


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Pics look great! Cant wait to make it out there and meet some of ya fellas!


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

Something tells me there will be quite a bit more cars there this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

yeah.


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_Something tells me there will be quite a bit more cars there this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I certainly hope so, being that approx 9/10 cars in the US are now on air. rough estimate.









we had a great turnout last year, the quality of cars was insane. not just on air too.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

One or two.
I was impressed with the first years showing


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_
or a radioflyer










haha that works too.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (defrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *defrost* »_
haha that works too.

maybe both


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (royalaird)*

I'm in


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zrobb3)*

Ill be there wondering around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cant wait!!


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

registered/excited.


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

im in


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Konky please introduce your self to me I. need to buy you a beer for your posts on another website (EG) I will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Konky please introduce your self to me I. need to buy you a beer for your posts on another website (EG) I will keep an eye out for you.

I think everyone does.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

so stoked for this ... i missed this last year i came at the very end most folks were gone


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Konky please introduce your self to me I. need to buy you a beer for your posts on another website (EG) I will keep an eye out for you.


listen, dave doesnt drink at all, but i am more than happy to take all of the beers you want to buy for him









reg updated as of this morning. yes, it's sunday and i've been at work since 7am


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

i dont have air ride but can i just go buy a shirt


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (nunzo.)*

I need to figure out how many ABS cars I'm gonna have there.. 
Gotta rep the south hard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha 
santi is going to have a booth


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I need to figure out how many ABS cars I'm gonna have there.. 
Gotta rep the south hard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

awesome stuff bro, glad to hear you'll be setting it up, i'll make sure to stop by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (GTIzlatko)*

wont be bringing the red 4, but will be there in my mk1. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_

listen, dave doesnt drink at all...


True story, but I accept fries w/ cheese at the nearest restaurant


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (k0nky)*


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

^^^ mike thats awesome


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ha ha 
santi is going to have a booth









yeah, all decked out.. u dont even know! Discotheque! 

_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
awesome stuff bro, glad to hear you'll be setting it up, i'll make sure to stop by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm hoping to set something up, but we'll see! but for H2O show, not this.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

im coming in a non bagged car to gawk at all the bagged cars.


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (supersoaker50)*

hey the more the merrier!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Just remember we will make non air cars all back of the bus style parking


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

paypal sent. Woot!


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Just remember we will make non air cars all back of the bus style parking









troof


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*

I will be in attendance

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Can I get an extra mustache for my monkey? He'll be serving drinks all night.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Just remember we will make non air cars all back of the bus style parking









i may not be sober enough to drive.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

drunk bus holmes.


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Can I get an extra mustache for my monkey? He'll be serving drinks all night.


hahaha


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (nunzo.)*

money sent with all my info


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (GTI337DUB)*

waiting till i finish the install before i register, but i will most likely be there car or not.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_waiting till i finish the install before i register, but i will most likely be there car or not.

x2


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

does car have to be present to receive a shirt?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

NOt usually!! but for you a photo of it painted on a t shirt will get you a AA t shirt


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

i might be able to work something


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*

Ill be there... I just hope Ill have my bagged golf. Ill register soon.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_does car have to be present to receive a shirt?

i'll believe that youre going when I actually see you there..


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*








true.. i still dont have a room or anything.. hopin to show up and sleep on an open couch/floor whatever


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_







true.. i still dont have a room or anything.. hopin to show up and sleep on an open couch/floor whatever









figured as much


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_







true.. i still dont have a room or anything.. hopin to show up and sleep on an open couch/floor whatever









everyone's got room for winslow


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

Winslow can sleep in his car! Tek.... stay intouch... Im gunna be busting my ass in the next few weeks to get the car buttoned up so i can bring it down!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

pulling a Dag move I see. . .


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQl9GgCnBnU


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

Haha that's great


----------



## Greg_CabinKrew (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (royalaird)*

I'm down again! I've been to lazy to figure out payment...PP to the [email protected] addy??


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQl9GgCnBnU


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_i'll believe that youre going when I actually see you there..


















_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_







true.. i still dont have a room or anything.. hopin to show up and sleep on an open couch/floor whatever









bum

_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_everyone's got room for winslow









OMG Capita









_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_pulling a Dag move I see. . .

HAHAHA truth.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

registered. see you all there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
OMG Capita










exactly. Stop swinging from the sack Tek.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

omg andew!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

well ghey, i cant go


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

this will be fun


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (blue bags)*

Jason, I just sent you an email.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
exactly. Stop swinging from the sack Tek.









twas called sarcasm my friend, he ain't sleeping on my floor















air is almost done, just need my front clip back from paint then i'm game!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_
twas called sarcasm my friend, he ain't sleeping on my floor















air is almost done, just need my front clip back from paint then i'm game!! 
















what did u end up using, the H&Rs, or the FKS?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

H&R's
greg, ryan and aaron came down and helped me out sooooo much!
can't wait for air affair!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

oh werd, it better be low


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*

I looked liek such a douche








I still have the mustache, its on my TV, but its red after MAck got a hold of it


































_Modified by Santi at 11:22 AM 8-11-2009_


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*

thanks for using the scoliosis lens for that pic, dick


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*

is there room for my bagged Vanagon?









E-mail Sent!


_Modified by OLD_skool_DUB at 10:43 AM 8-11-2009_


----------



## golddub (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (nunzo.)*

I havent gotten an email back yet!!!!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (golddub)*

Haven't heard back yet either.


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

count me in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif email sent


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

one question, i sent the email, im on the list, but do i pay the 10$ registration when i get there or do we paypal now or something?


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OLD_skool_DUB)*

Payment Sent
I can't wait for this!


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (OLD_skool_DUB)*

I'm in. E-mail Sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Sent my money thanks!


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

registered.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Korfu)*

just need the front clip back, if you catch my drift















when does pre-reg close?


----------



## Greg_CabinKrew (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (golddub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golddub* »_I havent gotten an email back yet!!!!

Nor I

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I emailed twice and have been trying to get a response on EG...but I haven't heard anything [email protected] please!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Be patient guys, Nunzo's got a real job, and family to take care of! 
HE'll post up/reply when he has a bit of time...


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*

thanks santi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not to mention my home comp just took a ****, so i'm only on my phone or work comp until i buy a new one. wonderful. 

still waiting on quite a few payments, but if you've sent me an email and i havent responded, please im me here, whether it be for payment info or with your shirt size/address/moustache size/whatnot

btw, there WILL be an award for best natural stache. fake staches need not apply. 
and a contest. which will be disclosed here shortly


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

email/payment sent


----------



## Greg_CabinKrew (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Be patient guys, Nunzo's got a real job, and family to take care of! 
HE'll post up/reply when he has a bit of time... 

No doubt...don't wanna seem like I was hounding, just didn't wanna be forgotten about









_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_thanks santi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not to mention my home comp just took a ****, so i'm only on my phone or work comp until i buy a new one. wonderful. 

still waiting on quite a few payments, but if you've sent me an email and i havent responded, please im me here, whether it be for payment info or with your shirt size/address/moustache size/whatnot

btw, there WILL be an award for best natural stache. fake staches need not apply. 
and a contest. which will be disclosed here shortly









Thanks for the info, Nunzo! Sucks to hear about your computer...I know what a pain in the ass it is to have to use mobile devices to take care of big tasks like organizing this event...hats off to you for still working at it with limited "means" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Ravin' GTI)*

stache contest!!! My gf offically hates you now.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Wow almost 50 regestered already


----------



## Carlton Bank$ (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

Sent an email today. Can't wait!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jason text me your address again.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

w00t and im on the list








Do mustache tattoos count in the competition?


_Modified by Korfu at 1:04 PM 8-15-2009_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Korfu)*

Paid up.... Now I just need to finish the car!


----------



## Greg_CabinKrew (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

PP sent...can't fuuckin wait!


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Ravin' GTI)*

if you've sent me an email but no paypal, make sure you do by the due date.
registrants - you'll be receiving an email from us at the deadline
sponsors - you'll be receiving an email from us shortly

i ordered a comp today so i should be back in business by the weekend


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

awesome, can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_i ordered a comp today so i should be back in business by the weekend









what did you get?


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

an acer rig with an athalon phenom, 4gb, nvidia 8200, and a 22" widescreen. need it to run CAD and FEA stuff quicker


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

Jason, I sent you a special email. You should read it.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Korfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Korfu* »_w00t and im on the list








Do mustache tattoos count in the competition?

_Modified by Korfu at 1:04 PM 8-15-2009_

facial mustache tattoos are HARD








just saw this joint! emailed and paypal'd
i'm a medium too btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't wait again


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_
facial mustache tattoos are HARD










Who said anything about a tattoo on the face?
Mr "Oh ****" 
Ps Chris bring your boots


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

i found a free place to stay for h2o, just gotta see if i wanna drive 9 hrs or just fly :/


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

lmao boots are 2009..time to step the game up i'll be bringing dead animals


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_i found a free place to stay for h2o, just gotta see if i wanna drive 9 hrs or just fly :/

drive you *****. I've got 25hrs to drive


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

I'm gonna make the trip... Email sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
drive you *****. I've got 25hrs to drive










I was thinking the same thing Matt.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_i found a free place to stay for h2o, just gotta see if i wanna drive 9 hrs or just fly :/

Virginia isnt 9hrs from MD.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Email sent, paypal to the same address or what?


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Afazz)*

so what is in it for people that are growing/have staches for this shin-dig?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

i don't care but it's given me a reason to stop shaving


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i wouldve had to stop shaving 2 months ago to have a _decent_ stache by h20


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

What street is this gona be on?


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Virginia isnt 9hrs from MD. 

It is if you are from the south western part..


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Virginia isnt 9hrs from MD. 

geography 101.
it is if you live where he does.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (slammedfour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slammedfour* »_
geography 101.
it is if you live where he does.

We can make it from Orlando, Florida in 12, and I drive like an old lady, so he must be slower than me.


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DEV!N)*

FINALLLY got a new computer. My retarded ass forgot to order mine with a wireless card (i'm a notebook guy, this is my first desktop in years)








those who have sent emails the past few days, i will be wroking on updating those asap
the details on the moustache contest (and other happenings) will cvome out in the email ewe'll be firing out at the reg deadline

as will the location details. 

thank you for your patience and interest,
the management


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DEV!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_What street is this gona be on?


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_
the details on the moustache contest (and other happenings) will cvome out in the email ewe'll be firing out at the reg deadline

as will the location details.


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*

My bad


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DEV!N)*

i better be growing my first mustache for a good cause


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (Bnana)*

updated


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I'm in.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

im there. . but static drop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Static drops aren't allowed to park with air'd cars. FYI


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Static drops aren't allowed to park with air'd cars. FYI









i am aware. . i meant the parking lot


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

shawn how will you be monitoring the air vs static cars? is there a mandatory all cars ride in aired up joint at the entrance LOL


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

there will be a special way I am sure







animated gif?


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

there will be a certain "means" of getting in the main area. we'll know.


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

*75 registered* with 2 more days to go!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (nunzo.)*

Now I need to get the car finished!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_ *75 registered* with 2 more days to go!

SIIIIIIIIIIIICK NESS


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (Retromini)*








DD


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (nunzo.)*

Man I wish I could do an illustration of my car like that, so cool.


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (Retromini)*

chris's car isnt that low


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Man I wish I could do an illustration of my car like that, so cool.

I'm working on more makes/models







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Slowly but surely


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (nunzo.)*

You should remove Chris's mustache as well but that is damn funny


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*

I am not that low.. nor do i have bumper lights.. you wont here me complain.. thats far better **** than i could do


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_chris's car isnt that low 

haha thats what i was thinking as well..


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
I'm working on more makes/models







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Slowly but surely









are you hinting about a b6 wagon model, if so


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
are you hinting about a b6 wagon model, if so










take it to IM








and don't forget about a certain crappy benz


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
take it to IM








and don't forget about a certain crappy benz











I'll take you to PM


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Email sent!


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*

email sent x2


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*

*PRE REGISTRATION CLOSED!*

80 REGISTERED. FACKIN FANTASTIC. 

TO THOSE WHO ARE ON THE LIST, AND HAVENT PAID, HIT ME UP ASAP. I THINK WE'RE ABOUT 20 PEOPLE SHORT ON PAYMENT/SHIRT SIZES. YOU WILL BE RECEIVING AN EMAIL IN THE NEXT WEEK WITH MORE DETAILS

TO THOSE WHO STILL WANT TO REGISTER, THE SHIRT ORDER IS GETTING PLACED THIS WEEK, SO ONLY A FEW EXTRAS WILL BE MADE IN NORMAL SIZES 

/CAPS LOCK


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (nunzo.)*

cant wait


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

Very excited....


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

80 Registered? This is gonna be great!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Retromini)*

can I just order a T for my static @ss?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_*PRE REGISTRATION CLOSED!*

80 REGISTERED. FACKIN FANTASTIC. 

TO THOSE WHO ARE ON THE LIST, AND HAVENT PAID, HIT ME UP ASAP. I THINK WE'RE ABOUT 20 PEOPLE SHORT ON PAYMENT/SHIRT SIZES. YOU WILL BE RECEIVING AN EMAIL IN THE NEXT WEEK WITH MORE DETAILS

TO THOSE WHO STILL WANT TO REGISTER, THE SHIRT ORDER IS GETTING PLACED THIS WEEK, SO ONLY A FEW EXTRAS WILL BE MADE IN NORMAL SIZES 

/CAPS LOCK

Sent you a PM so I can pay for this. Shawn will be picking up my shirt.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_can I just order a T for my static @ss?

PAYPAL sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks nunzo.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

that would be 82 payapl sent


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
Sent you a PM so I can pay for this. Shawn will be picking up my shirt.










don't be rolling your eyes at me!! I won't ship that **** to you


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

PM sent, I just came in here to paypal the money only to see pre registration is closed


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo7387* »_PM sent, I just came in here to paypal the money only to see pre registration is closed










oh damn I knew I was forgetting to do something


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

for those of you panicking








we'll call it pre-reg closed by the end of the day. afterwards it's $15 up to the day of the gtg.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

TRAVY THIS MEANS YOU NEED TO PRE-REG NOW


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_TRAVY THIS MEANS YOU NEED TO PRE-REG NOW


I just sent Jason the money right NOW. Thanks Jason


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thank you Travis.


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Woo I'm in now!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Thank you Travis. 

I still need to pre-reg for DAGball too, pm me which number you want again please, 88 I think it was but I forgot.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Payment sent


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Ill be there if I can find someone with an open seat going to OC from the middle of Ohio


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

damn, i wanna go... but thats a far as drive alone from washington


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

fly


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

blah! id rather drive so i can have a car down there. cabs/bummin rides is a PITA... not to mention, i think im leaving to iraq that week http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_































can i buy two of these in poster size?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (nunzo.)*

email sent...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
can i buy two of these in poster size?

x2. Those are awesome


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Wyman)*

money was sent last night!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (beatonzeebuldge)*

where do we send payment?


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Post when you send the mass email so i canmake sure it doesnt get put in my 'junk mail'


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

well i fail at being on time, and i fail at being on air. but im still down to hang out


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Static drops aren't allowed to park with air'd cars. FYI









What if Im lower than atleast 5 airride cars there? Im rollin in with people who are on air so you wont even notice


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DEV!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_
What if Im lower than atleast 5 airride cars there? Im rollin in with people who are on air so you wont even notice









or just say now you're on air now and roll up


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DEV!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_
What if Im lower than atleast 5 airride cars there? Im rollin in with people who are on air so you wont even notice









haha your car owns alot of cars that are actually on air. i can attest to this


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_
What if Im lower than atleast 5 airride cars there? Im rollin in with people who are on air so you wont even notice










Trust me we will know. You are going to have to air it up and down. IF you can't then you Park with the commoners.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

i cant believe i'm missing out on this ****. 
BOOOO reschedule.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Korfu)*

i happy and cited!


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_
What if Im lower than atleast 5 airride cars there? Im rollin in with people who are on air so you wont even notice










Am i one of the 5? Cause your car is lower then mine


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*

*PRE-REG DONE*
final tally? 88


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*

Nice.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Now to make stickers. Thanks to everyone that preregistered for the PARRRTAY!!!


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

Payment sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (L.I.VW13)*

I will be joining the Long Ball Run, in Ohio to come to this event. I will have plenty of lit. and stickers and some other free giveaway stuff. I will be driving our MK5 Rabbit. Can't wait to be there.
Jesse Jenson
Air Lift Company
1-800-248-0892 ext 264
[email protected]
http://www.easystreetair.com


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Where in Ohio? Pick me up!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

can i just has a mustache plz?!


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Was the email ever sent about the show to the pre-registrants?


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Korfu)*

nope. i'll post up here when it goes out


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*

Interior is back together, wheels are almost done. Turbo is almost back in. Its gunna be close!


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

in finally


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Exhaust in, wheels in. Tires, lugs, airsturts and management on order. Can't wait to have everything in together to get it on the car!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I guess a couple Canadian people forgot to register








I am looking in the direction of pink and orange bbs owners


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Yup that's us lol....kinda late but we'll be there
the work on sus's car is in the works as well now Shawn







as was mentioned when we came to see u


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*









haha







Get that isht done!! 
See you guys down there.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*










My test car for sticker size and look








The cutting starts soon.


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

NEED OUTSTANDING SHIRT SIZES BY THE END OF THE DAY!


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*

AND PAYMENT FROM THOSE WHO HAVENT YET PAID.

i'll update that in the list too.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*

2 smalls nunzo I'll send the payment today....thanks man


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

i also forgot to register... but ill be there


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_ 85 Travis Vanausdal - L - paid

XL please nunz


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (Travy)*

man i suck. sorry


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (nunzo.)*

no worries man


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (Travy)*

is there a list for people that just got shirts??? 
what should i bring to confirm my payment @ the show??


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
XL please nunz

i was looking at your name on the list thinkin"travy aint no damn large'


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_i was looking at your name on the list thinkin"travy aint no damn large'









Whatever fool, you havent seen me in like over a year, you never know


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Whatever fool, you havent seen me in like over a year, you never know









haha, just bustin your chops dog. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_is there a list for people that just got shirts??? 
what should i bring to confirm my payment @ the show??


same list. there's like 2 of you

i'll need your social security number and atm card and PIN.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (nunzo.)*

Sent payment but not on the list


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (L.I.VW13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I.VW13* »_Sent payment but not on the list









62 Anthony Gulino - S - Paid


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (nunzo.)*

91. Paige Blazejowski - NEED SIZE - paid

girls xsmall or small


_Modified by meloyelo20th at 5:25 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (meloyelo20th)*

Im in cant wait!!
76 Eric Ayala - S - paid


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (ProjekBomb)*

Payment sent for manolo and Susannah
the canadians are coming


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

don't be late this year Manolo!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_Payment sent for manolo and Susannah
the canadians are coming









pm'd brah


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Don't worry Shawn I'll make sure we're on time








wyman IM replied buddy


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_91. Paige Blazejowski - NEED SIZE - paid
girls xsmall or small


You got air? I didnt think you had it


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
You got air? I didnt think you had it

she is gayy like the rest of you all







jp
check mid page area: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=18


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *YLW_DUB* »_she is gayy like the rest of you all







jp
check mid page area: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=18


oh nice I didnt know she got air


----------



## Gdubbed (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_the canadians are coming









3 more canucks comin down, too late to register?!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yes I believe it is. Sorry. Still come to the event though. Should be a fabulous time.


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
You got air? I didnt think you had it



just got it and the car back last night enjoying it so much!!! ill have pictures soon or ill prob just wait till h2o im not good at getting pictures up lol


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (meloyelo20th)*

didnt register for this can i still come and hang out i have air


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_didnt register for this can i still come and hang out i have air

Anyone is more than welcome to come hang out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

i mean would i get to park with all the other cars on air or what?
sorry for the confusion


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Yes I believe it is. Sorry. Still come to the event though. Should be a fabulous time. 

Whats your plan for Thursday, Megs said you'd be at her place? I'm contemplating coming up for the night and then driving to Christiana Mall for the end, you need a lift? Text me your plans! Or IM, tha'ts free.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Turn out for this event is going to be stellar!!


_Modified by Plain at 11:12 AM 9-5-2009_


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Turn out for this event is going to be stellar!!

_Modified by Plain at 11:12 AM 9-5-2009_

you gonna be attending paul?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_i mean would i get to park with all the other cars on air or what?
sorry for the confusion

Yah, You can park in the airride portion of the parking lot.


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

can i still register or no? i wasnt even aware of this until like 5 minutes ago


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GENERAL-LEE)*

anyone get their packages in the mail yet, or do we get it there? hm..


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
you gonna be attending paul?


Yeah! Just trying to figure out how I am going to get out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_anyone get their packages in the mail yet, or do we get it there? hm..

due to the overwhelming number of registratnts, there is no way we'll be able to ship these sunbitches out


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

How many are officially registered?


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_How many are officially registered?

appears to be close to 90.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_
due to the overwhelming number of registratnts, there is no way we'll be able to ship these sunbitches out



so, i'm assuming we will be getting them when we get there?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
appears to be close to 90.


DAaaaaaaaMmmmnnnnn!!!!


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

with stragglers? over a hunge

yes you'll get them there, or i may arrange a friday pickup, where you all can meet me, give me a piece of shrimp, and get yer ****.

i would like 100 shrimp.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_anyone get their packages in the mail yet, or do we get it there? hm..

Mail? pffft we dont do mail...
Jason I believe last year you HAD to pick your stuff up at the BBQ, the BBQ is right before the affair anyways


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_with stragglers? over a hunge

yes you'll get them there, or i may arrange a friday pickup, where you all can meet me, give me a piece of shrimp, and get yer ****.

i would like 100 shrimp.

shrimp? i take it your not a blue crab fan. i cant wait to mow down on some crab


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_with stragglers? over a hunge

yes you'll get them there, or i may arrange a friday pickup, where you all can meet me, give me a piece of shrimp, and get yer ****.

i would like 100 shrimp.

dude maryland crabcakes all the way.


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

you take your crab mustard and hit the bricks


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*

crab legs.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0nky* »_crab legs.


http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*

too late to get in on this madness?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_
the canadians are coming









thats what she said.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eurotrsh)*

bags in....some finally tweaking tonight, will be ready for H20


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_too late to get in on this madness?

mike IM nunzo and find out

Dan u got me again lol....


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

There are still a few size orders missing for the t-shirts. Make sure you check the registration list to see if we have your shirt size http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Get them to us ASAP. Thanks


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

92. dylan barbone - NEED SIZE - paid
need two Mediums(payment sent for other shirt today as well) see ya in the oc


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

still havent heard back, payment sent friday.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GENERAL-LEE)*

**** i got fatter.. anyway I can change my size to 3x?


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GENERAL-LEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GENERAL-LEE* »_still havent heard back, payment sent friday.

i havent updated this list, but i do have an accurate one on my home comp

and chris, if sizes were made to fit over your head, i'd put you down for a 7xl. you have a head like a friggin watermelon


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_**** i got fatter.. 

suprise, suprise...


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_**** i got fatter.. anyway I can change my size to 3x?

I'm ordering you a sleeveless belly shirt.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

ok can i pay extra for one that i can wear in public when i am not at air affair?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_
i havent updated this list, but i do have an accurate one on my home comp

and chris, if sizes were made to fit over your head, i'd put you down for a 7xl. you have a head like a friggin watermelon

Funny.. my Dr said for the size of my body my cranium was kinda small hence why i have head aches.. my brain is to big for my skull


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

More info coming







I am getting a little amped up for this


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_

same list. there's like 2 of you



im not on the list though


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (got_vdub)*

lets all air out at the same time see how loud the pshhhhhh sound can get


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

ill be there


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Where is whiskers pub and what time?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

All that info should be out soon. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

got in a effin wreck today.....I'm going to try to still bring my GLI if i can get some stuff fixed, we will see.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Russjameson)*

car looks hot dangler, can't wait to see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_lets all air out at the same time see how loud the pshhhhhh sound can get









can we all jack off on each other too? Cause short of that, I cant think of any thing more gay.


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_All that info should be out soon. Sorry for the delay. 

Pffft Info mother effer!!! do you know it?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

haha


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

damn...how did i miss this...can i still get in on the shirt and such if i missed the pre reg?


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just send him an email dave


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

okk then...email sent


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Preregistration is closed sorry. We will have a couple extra shirts at the event available for purchase


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

gettin close!! cant wait


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_gettin close!! cant wait









X2.... Golf should be finished tonight. It will be the first time out with the new shoes.


----------



## Carlton Bank$ (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Russjameson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Russjameson* »_got in a effin wreck today.....I'm going to try to still bring my GLI if i can get some stuff fixed, we will see.

Ditto.
















And, I haven't received a replacement Chapman strut for my defective one, so I may still be a 3 bagged wonder...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ouch


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mein69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mein69* »_
Ditto.
















And, I haven't received a replacement Chapman strut for my defective one, so I may still be a 3 bagged wonder...









I hate Harley's but That picture makes me sad.......


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

^^ ballin' out!
can't wait for thisss







this is gonna be the highlight of my weekend.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_^^ ballin' out!
can't wait for thisss







this is gonna be the highlight of my weekend.

Cool dude.. I'll get a chance to meet you then.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ducky I am getting some burgandy Vinyl cause I thought of you


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Is anyone staying till monday? I want to take some photos of air cars sunday night!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I know I am, along with a bunch of other Canadians to remain nameless...


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Is anyone staying till monday? I want to take some photos of air cars sunday night!

ill be there til monday as well


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

il also be there til monday....going for a week is the best move i ever made


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Is anyone staying till monday? I want to take some photos of air cars sunday night!


I'll be there till monday.. wait no car.. can I still come hang out


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

there until monday as well


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GENERAL-LEE)*

I'll be posted up at 60th Wednesday until Tuesday


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*

I'll be there till Monday.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

I'm there till monday as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Is anyone staying till monday? I want to take some photos of air cars sunday night!

We'll roll out there - curious to see what cars gonna show up.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Myself and spitfire481 will be there until Monday.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

church


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

67th till Monday. Our condos are actually pretty sweet for photos.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_









i needz some of deez shawnie


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

I'll also be there until Monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

there till monday as well


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

boy, everyones jumpin at this photo op


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

Monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sunday afternoon should be busy.







I might do a shoot in B more monday night too. I should get some more memory cards.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_boy, everyones jumpin at this photo op

Air Affair 2.1


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

we'll be taking donations..Wyman....Secrets V 2.0 coming to a theater near you!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_we'll be taking donations..Wyman....Secrets V 2.0 coming to a theater near you!

HELLZ YEAH SON! That **** was EPIC







We need a re-duex


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i was told to post in this thread...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdobbins* »_i was told to post in this thread...


Why? Who are you?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sdobbins will have a camera and most likely be with me


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_sdobbins will have a camera and most likely be with me









yup.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*

i think some people may head over to my place after air affair to fill the street with mayhem. pics would be cool.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i think some people may head over to my place after air affair to fill the street with mayhem. pics would be cool. 


I hope you guys are staying somewhat near us cause I plan on being pretty wasted the whole weekend and dont feel like getting lost trying to get back to our condo


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

again . . . .


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_again . . . . 


shut up. ... I made it back, but you guys locked me out


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

haha i dont think were too far from the strip. lil development on snug harbor road. were actually close to the track.


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*








shawn, you should just put me on a leash. i'll stumble around behind you.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_sdobbins will have a camera and most likely be with me









which means there is goong to be a line outside of our condo for people waiting to get damn photo shoots


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_haha i dont think were too far from the strip. lil development on snug harbor road. were actually close to the track. 

eek. not walking distance from us at all then.. Better taxi it over..


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdobbins* »_







shawn, you should just put me on a leash. i'll stumble around behind you.









You're gonna have to carry around my beverages.


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_You're gonna have to carry around my beverages.

carry your own long islands around, bitch!


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
HELLZ YEAH SON! That **** was EPIC







We need a re-duex









except without the phone call in the morning..and you saying..man where did i put my stache at haha.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_
except without the phone call in the morning..and you saying..man where did i put my stache at haha.


HAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdobbins* »_
carry your own long islands around, bitch!
 








No long Islands son..Snapple. Diet at that.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_
except without the phone call in the morning..and you saying..man where did i put my stache at haha.

hahahahahaha yeah..... that was awesome.. dude i was still hammered


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
hahahahahaha yeah..... that was awesome.. dude i was still hammered









Ohhh i know you were haha. 


_Modified by 6T1 at 3:03 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (6T1)*

wish i could stay and shoot sunday night, but gotta bounce back to jersey...
probably my last h20 also


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_
probably my last h20 also









WAT? gettin rid of the VW? or leaving the country?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

TEK call me on sat man


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Hi kids.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_wish i could stay and shoot sunday night, but gotta bounce back to jersey...
probably my last h20 also









going back to the native country?


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

Dang this crazy stache is really getting on my nerves. Can't wait foo's!








plus it's hard to pull the ladies. Funny but it's cutting into my one night stands.








Any word on the packets getting shipped?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_Dang this crazy stache is really getting on my nerves. Can't wait foo's!










Haha I just found out I have a job interview two days before h2o. We'll see how they like the creeper 'stache









_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_
Any word on the packets getting shipped? 

This year we're not shipping out packets. There are just too many registrants and not enough time. We'll be sending you all an email soon with details on the event as well as information on where you can find us to pick up your shirts before Saturday night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

We are all busy with the planing this shindig!! We thank you for your patience.








I forgot to grow my stache. I will have a little something by h20 ha ha


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I hope you guys are staying somewhat near us cause I plan on being pretty wasted the whole weekend and dont feel like getting lost trying to get back to our condo









Don't worry... You and I can stumble around together... I'm getting tanked! I am getting RENOTCHED!!!! (maybe even doing the tierods)


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
going back to the native country?

haha you're funny wyman.















nah probably moving across the country for graduate school after this semester.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Umm I go to h2o and live across the country


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Umm I go to h2o and live across the country










grad school will own my life. but we'll see


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_
grad school will own my life. but we'll see









nah, as long as you have a good reason you can just skip it


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_
haha you're funny wyman.















nah probably moving across the country for graduate school after this semester.

just kidding bro.


_Modified by Wyman at 11:20 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
just kidding bro.

_Modified by Wyman at 11:20 PM 9-16-2009_

lol i know, me too


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (d.tek)*

Minnesota tek?


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
This year we're not shipping out packets. There are just too many registrants and not enough time. We'll be sending you all an email soon with details on the event as well as information on where you can find us to pick up your shirts before Saturday night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Awesome. Can't wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_Minnesota tek?

thats one of the choices.
i take that back, its hardly a choice


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
going back to the native country?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

highlight of my weekend right here








unless i bag a cougar


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

Getting more and more excited. Got the car 100% buttoned up. Right now, the bumper hits the ground and pushes it out of place. I LOVE IT ALL HAGGARD!


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

Thats means its time to ditch that big ol bumper you have


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Car is done, it's sitting outside all pretty like. We're leaving Toronto at 12AM this Saturday, any one going for the week is more then welcome to GTG with us.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ok so when would people be availible on sunday? I need like 5 cars I am not trying to go crazy


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I am not doing anything sunday if you wanna shoot my car Shawn, than I am in


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Are you looking for mag-feature type quality, or just low?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Car is done, it's sitting outside all pretty like. We're leaving Toronto at 12AM this Saturday, any one going for the week is more then welcome to GTG with us.









word. See you Friday Sus.


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Are you looking for mag-feature type quality, or just low? 

You gots air now?


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Ok so when would people be availible on sunday? I need like 5 cars I am not trying to go crazy









you shooting for a mag or just to shoot?


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

have fun next week fellas


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0nky* »_
you shooting for a mag or just to shoot?


Just shooting You want to hang out with us man?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Car is done, it's sitting outside all pretty like. We're leaving Toronto at 12AM this Saturday, any one going for the week is more then welcome to GTG with us.









didnt think anyone else went for the week...il be down there this sunday....sent you a pm









_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Just shooting You want to hang out with us man?

im down for this fo sho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Just shooting You want to hang out with us man?

Depending on when Jason and I are leaving, I'm down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*

We (eurghetto) are not leaving till monday morning..


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Shawn, Manolo mentioned that Megs lives near BALTIMORE not PHILLY (I r retarded). We're thinking about meeting her Thursday, are you gonna be there?


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

*attention - uwaga - תשומת לב - opmærksomhed - pozornost - προσοχή - oppmerksomhet - uppmärksamhet - atención - 주의 - Aufmerksamkeit - 注意 - внимания - huomiota - attenzione* 

check yer emails shortly for new info, including sponsors, venue, time, shenanigans, whatnots, and directions


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_ *attention - uwaga - תשומת לב - opmærksomhed - pozornost - προσοχή - oppmerksomhet - uppmärksamhet - atención - 주의 - Aufmerksamkeit - 注意 - внимания - huomiota - attenzione* 

check yer emails shortly for new info, including sponsors, venue, time, shenanigans, whatnots, and directions










got it! Can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

yeah to those wondering why they havent received it, i have to send it out to 125 people, so i'm doing it in batches


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*

got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Going to be a gooooooood time


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I.VW13)*

Woot info is out there! Let's just have a great event!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Let's just have a great event!










I second that.

_Quote, originally posted by *funnyu email* »_if you get pregnant from sitting on a toilet seat we will not pay child support.








Gotta make sure my girl doesn't sit on any toilet seats.


_Modified by CapeGLS at 7:26 AM 9-19-2009_


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Air Affair 2009 - Gettin' Down in OCMD - Sept 26th 7pm (nunzo.)*

Where is the GTG located in case i do get my car back from the body shop in time.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

you guys are set up right near my hotel friday...ill stop by and chill for awhile


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bump! 
Sunday afternoon people IM me.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

we are here in OC and ready to party lol








spending the week here


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

HA HA


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Hi kiddies.








Weeee'reee heeeeree!


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

so sariousss


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Im pumped for this but I dont think I will have my new wheels on


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_Im pumped for this but I dont think I will have my new wheels on










x2
but *21lbs of cheeee*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Hi kiddies.








Weeee'reee heeeeree!

oh god it's going down


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*

Oh man, I'm ready to get up there for this.










_Modified by dorbritz at 4:47 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Korfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Korfu* »_
x2
but *21lbs of cheeee*!!!!!!!!!

i might have to get more, i think. i just checked the number of XL+ shirts


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*

Ill be there in 4 days....


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

im saying i think i may eat all 6lbs of jalepenos


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

I hate peppers, so you can have mine.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_I hate peppers, so you can have mine.

Nice pick-up line


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_im saying i think i may eat all 6lbs of jalepenos









hahahah ill def join you in eating straight jalepenos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I.VW13)*

huge 'stache-check
Vwfiends-check
air ride-dont have it...
can i come and interview?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I.VW13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I.VW13* »_
hahahah ill def join you in eating straight jalepenos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









deal i may have to buy a jalepeno sticker to put on the back of my shirt.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tobiwonkonobi* »_huge 'stache-check
Vwfiends-check
air ride-dont have it...
can i come and interview?


I HOPE YOU DO Bring alexi too


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_
deal i may have to buy a jalepeno sticker to put on the back of my shirt.

hahahhahaha sounds like a plan dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tobiwonkonobi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tobiwonkonobi* »_huge 'stache-check
Vwfiends-check
air ride-dont have it...
can i come and interview?

you better be there tob... i just started growing my stache out trying to catch up with you too....


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

i had a sweet beard going for my current location at a west virginia coal power plant. for plant-cred







. 
i trimmed it up and now i look like a retarded pedo-billy mays.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Im ready to be in OC!!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

my man stache isnt what it should be....im ashamed.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I cant grow a stache man... I just need to grow up haha


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

tobi will win


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GENERAL-LEE)*

since ive been getting a billion ims about this, might as well throw up the details for everyone:
*PRE REG PEOPLE CAN PICK UP THEIR STUFF FROM 3-5PM IN FRONT OF THE OCEAN VOYAGER. WE"LL BE THERE IN A TENT. OTHERWISE< TRACK ME DOWN AT SATURDAY's FESTIVITES.*
*SPONSORS - PLEASE GET TO ME WITH ANYTHING TO ADD TO THE BAGS OR PRIZES BY FRIDAY 2-3PM LATEST. YOU HAVE MY # IN THE EMAIL I SENT THE OTHER DAY IF YOU WANT TO MEET EARLIER. I"LL BE THERE THURSDAY AFTERNOON*
Saturday, 26th. 6pm-??? (you know it's a party when there's question marks!)...(but seriously, if you're there a minute past the last question mark we'll call the police.)(seriously)(not seriously)
Whisker's Bar & Grille - NOT the same joint as last year. That place could only hold 75 people. we are expecting around DOUBLE their capacity. this NEW place can easily hold 200 people, has a big lot, and is away from PO-tential PO-rassment. (i'm a douche) If you take a right out of Ocean Downs, it's a couple miles on the left. It's at the junction between that OD access road and 60. like 7 minutes from the strip, so not too bad. 
PRE-regd cars on air can park in the main joint. others will have a side area, still in the mix, but you will be forced to tuck your junk between your legs and walk around in shame. 
prizes/giveaways/whatnot are limited to those who have a car on switch activated height adjustable suspension. even the stache one. if the winner of the world beard and moustache championship rolls by and wants a prize, he will not get one over a scene kid with a thin upper lip warmer. i know, it breaks my heart, but those are the rules.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*

i heart you nunzo


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

rofl, cannot wait for this








where the hell is ocean voyager?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

Location of Whiskers: 
http://www.bing.com/maps/defau...ype=1
Location of Ocean Voyager for pre-reg packet pick up. 
http://www.bing.com/maps/defau...ype=1


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

^^ thank you! i hope to see your car down there man, illest mini to date!


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

Can't wait..


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

will be down thursday cant wait to meet everyone


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*

I hope I can get my frame notched before I make the trip up to OC. Can't wait for the weekend to get here.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TNKD* »_will be down thursday cant wait to meet everyone


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

what shawn lol


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_
*PRE REG PEOPLE CAN PICK UP THEIR STUFF FROM 3-5PM IN FRONT OF THE OCEAN VOYAGER. WE"LL BE THERE IN A TENT. OTHERWISE< TRACK ME DOWN AT SATURDAY's FESTIVITES.*


3-5pm on what day?


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

friday. i suck


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*

can we pick up pre-reg at the gtg, i dont plan on coming down until then


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

sure can do


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_ i suck

awesome, glad I'm sleeping with you this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*

i'll suck the snore right out of you, jerk

but i snore when im drunk, so get prepared


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*

NJWolf..... Cant wait to finally see your car.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have about 10LBS of sticker haha gonna make my check bag over weight


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Is the scooter going to be back this year?


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Dear sponsors/vendors,
Can anyone sell me magnesium drag blocks? PM me if you can and can give them to me at the show.
Thanks


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

cant waaaaaiiit


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (l3lacksheepsquad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l3lacksheepsquad* »_Is the scooter going to be back this year?

That would be glorious.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (l3lacksheepsquad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l3lacksheepsquad* »_Is the scooter going to be back this year?

keep me away from that POS...i nearly killed myself 5 minutes in OC on that bitch....no brakes and a stciky throttle WTF....
id still ride it again tho...LOL


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*

^ Haha. Classic.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You think the vendors might be selling stuff.. I need a replacement firestone bag.... Just one

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thank goodness I think I wasn't in Konky's photos


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Thank goodness I think I wasn't in Konky's photos









You better watch your back this year








btw, did you buy or rent any new lenses for this year? whatcha bringing?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

70-200 2.8L I bought new and I have a 50mm macro. 
didn't want to pay for a week of rental so I didn't get anything fun


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

why dont you two camera fruits get a room
i dont want to catch you in the bushes stroking each other's...lenses.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_why dont you two camera fruits get a room


The last thing we need is more dudes in our room


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_70-200 2.8L I bought new and I have a 50mm macro. 
didn't want to pay for a week of rental so I didn't get anything fun


2.8 eh? you baller you


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

LOL non is I saved some money there. 
I need more L stuff.


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
I need more L stuff. 

same here, i need more money!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

i need moar stache


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_i need moar stache 

You can have some of mine; it looks too good.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

Leaving in 35 hours.... Still need to detail the car, and install the great plates.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

leaving Wed. morning 5am. 24 hr drive here I come.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Thankfully I only have an 7 hour drive


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

woot. three hours here.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_leaving Wed. morning 5am. 24 hr drive here I come.









woot. I really wanna see your car.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wyman I am at the airport son! See you in a few days bro! See some of you when you get your stuff Friday


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

leaving in about 28 hours!







just gotta get thru 3 classes today!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha Daydreaming the whole time.
I am going to sleep on all my flights so when I get to maryland I will be up all night.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Wyman I am at the airport son! See you in a few days bro! See some of you when you get your stuff Friday

yeah son! oh man, cant wait! the wyman, shawn, and rene re-union...


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

Shawn... Have a safe flight.
Wyman, I don't think I have ever met you (odd since your from this area.)
Tek, if your day dreaming, hopefully its not another dream about me.


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_NJWolf..... Cant wait to finally see your car.

Thanks Dustin. Same here, I haven't seen your car in person on air yet. I just yanked out my gt2871r and installed a gt30 last night too


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Im dying just waiting for friday to be here... time is moving sooo slow


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looking forward to this.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_leaving in about 28 hours!







just gotta get thru 3 classes today!

leaving in 4 hours....aaaaaaaaaaaaghhhh


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

leaving in 19 hours


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Wyman, I don't think I have ever met you (odd since your from this area.)



nope, never.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_

nope, never.


u sent me a pm after waterfest and was like nice hanging with you I was like I dont remember meeting him. hahaha Ill meet you this weekend


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah i dont think ive met you either wyman
17 hours 37 minutes...







whos keeping track


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (GENERAL-LEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GENERAL-LEE* »_yeah i dont think ive met you either wyman
17 hours 37 minutes...







whos keeping track

Wyman doesnt exsist.... He is fake.

_Quote, originally posted by *njwolfturbo* »_
Thanks Dustin. Same here, I haven't seen your car in person on air yet. I just yanked out my gt2871r and installed a gt30 last night too























I have a gt28rs hybrid.....


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
u sent me a pm after waterfest and was like nice hanging with you I was like I dont remember meeting him. hahaha Ill meet you this weekend










No i didnt. I sent you a pm STATING that you were parked next to me at the show.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

1 of my wheels showed up today! Looks like ill be rocking the steelies


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
No i didnt. I sent you a pm STATING that you were parked next to me at the show. 


lol wyman I didnt take my car hahaha I rode with someone


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Leaving in 35 hours.... Still need to detail the car, and install the great plates.

be careful when you install the Great Plates.
there is a bracket on both sides that holds the wheel speed sensor line. it cut into both of my rear bags when I installed them.
I actually ground them off and had no problems wince then.
Bracket








All gone.


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (Russjameson)*

the great plates are awesome though. about time someone figured out and answer for centering the rear wheel.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Looking forward to this.


FOund a ride did you?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
FOund a ride did you? 

Yeah one that might work out. Otherwise its a 10 hour solo trip in my S10.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

9 hours to go and im on my way


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

if you guys see my car at air affair feel free to drop kick my front bumper. 
it makes me wanna kill myself


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

12 hours and im on my waaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

24 hours and I'm on my way!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am in maryland. Jason call me on friday


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

will do boss

packed up the cheese, jalapenos, and other goodies


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Just sent an email. I will see you at the eG GTG


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

The plates are installed, and I must say... I am not as impressed as I thought I would be... But Ill let you guys take a look


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_The plates are installed, and I must say... I am not as impressed as I thought I would be... But Ill let you guys take a look

Uh ohhhhhhhh


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I.VW13)*

are laser pointers and crystal clear pepsi beverages allowed in vermont


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_if you guys see my car at air affair feel free to drop kick my front bumper. 
it makes me wanna kill myself










go head!!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*

OMG LEAVING IN A FEW HOURSSS!!


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

im leaving in an hour
tek give me a call tonight


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GENERAL-LEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GENERAL-LEE* »_im leaving in an hour
tek give me a call tonight 

will do man, see ya down there!


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

tek hit me up too
i gotta poop later and i just want you to be there when it's going down


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*

Have a great time guys, too bad I`m coming over 1 week to late.
Shawn, remember my shirt


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_are laser pointers and crystal clear pepsi beverages allowed in vermont

No way. Keep that sh it out!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Have a great time guys, too bad I`m coming over 1 week to late.
Shawn, remember my shirt










Rune if you pre reg'd I will get it from Jason. I think Captn obvious has a shirt too!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Rune if you pre reg'd I will get it from Jason. I think Captn obvious has a shirt too! 

I pre reg`d and paid in full.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

can someone put the address of the place on here for me please I am running behind and missed the rally.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Location of Whiskers: 
http://www.bing.com/maps/defau...ype=1
Location of Ocean Voyager for pre-reg packet pick up. 
http://www.bing.com/maps/defau...ype=1


Jesse here are some links.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Shawn could I have someone pick up my packet tomorrow if I want? Im waiting for my wheels to come n tomorrow but I would like to get my packet on friday....


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_Shawn could I have someone pick up my packet tomorrow if I want? Im waiting for my wheels to come n tomorrow but I would like to get my packet on friday....


x2 i am not sure what time i will be down so i would like Spitfire481(Joe) to pick up mine if possible.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sorry guys not sure that will be possible. Makes thing tough in the end tracking who did and didn't get their stuff.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

See you all ther soon


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

andreas flew in yesterday and we've been prepping for air affair.
see you guys on saturday!


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_andreas flew in yesterday and we've been prepping for air affair.
see you guys on saturday!


ill be giving you a call tomorrow, bitch
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

Somewhere in the packing process I misplaced my AT&T sim so call the open road line. I got the yueng so call uncle Ron too.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Car is ready!


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
woot. I really wanna see your car.

mind blowing in person

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (blue bags)*

please tell me someone knows the address and time this starts.. lost my email.


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

turn rt out of track drive a cple mins turn left at 7-11, 6-7pm


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (nunzo.)*

120th St. Bayside.
I'm gonna try to head down for this, only about a 3 hour drive...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*

I got caught up helping a friend with a car and unfortunately couldn't make it. Anyway I could get my packet mailed to me if I cover shipping?


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

It was my first time at h20 and the first time at air affair obviously and i will definetly be coming back from now on... It was alot of fun and just super laid back.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (beatonzeebuldge)*

Any pixs yet from the event???


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (guilford32)*

Lots of photographer there. Hopefully some of that stuff will start coming up now that people are heading home from ocean city. 








Thank you to all our vendors that donated and helped keep this event going for another year!
Most of All thank you all for coming to the event and making it such a good time for everyone!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Just got home from a 10 hour drive from Ocean City. Here is one







Now time for bed.










_Modified by Plain at 5:04 AM 9-28-2009_


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

awesome people, great time. too bad i had t split so soon. i was awesomely sick. fml. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Thank you to all our vendors that donated and helped keep this event going for another year!


Thanks for making burgundy vinyls...


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*

any more pixs yet you guys wanna post??


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (guilford32)*

TY Thread for pics








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4582591


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (nunzo.)*

really bummed i missed it








atleast the right person won limbo contest








http://www.weakstyles.com


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Where are all the pics?!?! We're dying over here on the best... I mean west coast.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jes come down to pdx and I will show you the 30 or so I took Before I ran out of light.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


HOW YOU DOING


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (whitepepper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitepepper* »_
mind blowing in person









ha, I wouldnt go that far... but thanks for the compliment


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
lol wyman I didnt take my car hahaha I rode with someone










well, someone has a car that looks exactly like yours - but i guess that isnt too suprising...its a mk4.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*

andreas and i had a great time.
thanks to all who came out


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
ha, I wouldnt go that far... but thanks for the compliment









who did wyman blow?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

C'mon son!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
who did wyman blow?

ms kennedy


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Where are all the pics?!?! We're dying over here on the best... I mean west coast.










should have come


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

trav will you autograph my keyboard?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_trav will you autograph my keyboard?


send it to me


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Show was AMAZING!!. Thats to everyone who got low for a good time


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re:*

Where's Wyman? Oh I see him.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Bent lid on a can of ****


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Bent lid on a can of **** 








yes I was for the most part. I even have the shirt


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_Where's Wyman? Oh I see him.









jon mutha ****in hanna.








BENT LID ON A CAN OF ****...

YES THAT JUST HAPPENED!

i need one of them shirts bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Wyman at 11:21 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

We meet Jon Hanna


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_We meet Jon Hanna 

I did at one point....








Sorry for the unsocial behavior at the air affair. I felt like a tall glass of poo due to food allergies. Next year I know what not to eat while getting down in the ocmd


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Bent lid on a can of **** 

Dupree yelling that in downtown Savannah was priceless


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_
Dupree yelling that in downtown Savannah was priceless









woulda been classic to see...


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_
Dupree yelling that in downtown Savannah was priceless









I do rub off on my brother from a different mother. Klassic Syndafaced stylz


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
woulda been classic to see...









time for you to make a move down here son


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_
time for you to make a move down here son









ha. Umm... all set with that.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

yea air affair was fresh!... wait wat?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

wins, i didn't even get a chance to meet you. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_We meet Jon Hanna 

oh!...you kown Jon Hammer too!!


----------

